
Meaning and Pointing - pshc
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2015/10/01/meaning-and-pointing/
======
pshc
Very thoughtful writing here about how to navigate "information space" and how
people cope with a ridiculously fast-moving world.

 _In navigating this nauseating landscape, we need fixed points that do not
exist. This points to a salubrious [health-giving] role for both_ bullshit
_and_ absurd conflict _. Fighting about politics, sports, or religion, or
believing in harmless bullshit like the persistence of personal identity or
Newtonian mechanics, may play a major role in keeping us at home in reality._

